# What ICD-9 code should I code for this report?



## she803 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pelvic ultrasound 

*History: IUD string not visible *

Transabdominal and endovaginal ultrasound performed. 

Uterus measures 9 x 5 x 6.5 cm.. Uterus is retroverted. The intrauterine device is seen within the endometrial stripe. Visualized portion of the rectal stripe is not thickened. 

The right ovary measures 2.2 x 2.5 x 1.7 cm per the left ovary measures 2.5 x 3.4 x 1.5 cm. Follicles are noted bilaterally. 

Impression: 

*IUD in place.*

Thank you,

Salima H. CPC

Radiology Coding Specialist


----------



## kumeena (Mar 22, 2011)

V25.42 (IUD maintenance)


----------



## she803 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------

